# How long before Kilz 2 exterior primery must be painted?



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Can I ask why you are putting 2 coats of primer on an exterior? If you have bare or new wood, I would highly recommend you switch to oil. Kilz2 is hardly the best primer on the market.


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

I would hit it fairly quickly. Primer really isn't meant to be an exterior finish coat. You must be shooting into dry siding to need two coats. Did the first coat just "disappear" on you? :laughing:


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

And remember, TWO coats of finish not just one heavy coat!


----------



## Skuce (Nov 2, 2009)

Rule of Thumb for Primer.

*MAX of 30 days for putting on a Topcoat.*

Beyond that the primer starts to degrade beyond a point of being structural in the paint layer.


----------



## tseverson (Nov 7, 2009)

The house was built in 1910 and has a stucco exterior that has at least two coats of paint on it. I scrapped the walls to get rid of any old paint that would come off and I also caulked the few cracks that appeared in the walls. After the prep work the walls needed two coats of primer to get good coverage over the caulked areas and the scrapped areas.


----------



## Skuce (Nov 2, 2009)

I love Lime stucco exteriors. Especially when they do the fake cut ashlar stones. Such a cool faux-finish!


----------

